# Question on Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje and gun disarm tactics



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2005)

There is an announcement that Grand Tuhon Leo Gaje will be doing a seminar on gun disarm tactics in Rochester NY in November.  Is anyone familiar with his systems techniques on the matter?

Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Nov 2, 2005)

I've only been to 1 seminar with Tuhon, so I'm certainly not an authority on the system, but looking at this site:

http://www.pekiti-tirsia.net/aboutPT.php?lang=en&soundsParam=on&file=aboutPT

it looks like there is mention of firearms work, as well as working with the military in that area.

Mike


----------



## Blindside (Nov 2, 2005)

We (briefly) covered the gun seguidas at the last camp I went to.  It isn't "gun disarms" it is gun USE in close quarters, the gun seguidas are a PTK subsystem.  Methods to maintain control of your weapon and movement with the weapon while on the ground.  I'm assuming there are long-gun techniques, but we only covered pistol use.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

So, more like weapon retention then?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 2, 2005)

Definately retention, but also utilization, and engaging multiple opponents at close range.

Lamont


----------



## Tgace (Nov 2, 2005)

Does he have any firearms training credientials per se? To be teaching shooting/engagement techniques. Does it work? is what Im getting at?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 2, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Does he have any firearms training credientials per se? To be teaching shooting/engagement techniques. Does it work? is what Im getting at?


 
I have no idea about what his qualifications are, and I don't really have enough knowledge about the material or gun handling experience of my own to critique it.

Lamont


----------



## Tgace (Nov 2, 2005)

I really am curious, I think theres a lot of possibilities for combining FMA and CQB firearms techniques. Wish my school wasnt conflicting with the seminar. Rochester is only 2 hrs. away. Close enough to go. But too far to make it by the time I get out.


----------



## Emptyglass (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello:

Did anyone go to the Rochester seminar? I'd like to hear your impressions.

Thanks,

Rich Curren


----------

